# Nikon Surf Photographs 2020



## stapo49 (Mar 25, 2020)

Slideshow: Nikon Australia Announces 2020 Surf Photo of the Year finalists

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2020)

Some amazing shots! Wow!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn!  That is some stellar work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weepete (Mar 27, 2020)

Those images are indeed superb. World class, stunning, exceptional......yep all that stuff. I'm particularly jealous of the last shot of the wave. Wish it was mine.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 28, 2020)

#1 & #10 for me.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Apr 3, 2020)

Amazing work! People can develope photography skills based on where they're from and what they are exposed too.  I never get the chance to see the ocean or beaches etc...


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 3, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> Amazing work! People can develope photography skills based on where they're from and what they are exposed too.  I never get the chance to see the ocean or beaches etc...


Here in Australia about 99% of the population live on the coast so it's all about beaches, surfing, fishing etc. As you said this leads to a lot of people developing photographic skills related to these activities. 
I am guessing that you have some lovely parks and lakes in Illinois?


----------

